# Help! Horrible mats!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's been so cold that I put sweaters and PJs on Cozette. I had one sweater on for two days and when I took it off, she had horrible mats! I tried gently working them out with my fingers and a brush, but some mats are to the skin and pretty big. I hope someone has some good advice on how to get rid of the mats without cutting them out. She has such a beautiful coat, I really don't want to hack it up with scissors. ANY advice would be so appreciated. 

I'm so frustrated because I thought I was doing the right thing for her and I feel like I've failed her by letting her get matted. I have ordered some PJs that are satin lined so this won't happen again, but right now I'm very discouraged.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

matts to the skin are a bit scary....maybe you should take her to a groomer to see what they say. If it's really bad you might have to get her shaved down and start over again....good luck! I have three malts in a puppy cut - much easier to handle....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Start with a comb that has VERY wide teeth to break up the mat. Slowly, as the mat breaks up, use the comb with the narrower teeth. If there is a very tiny mat left (that is not attached to her coat, but will not come out with the comb) use a small slicker brush or use a moustache comb.

Combs & Handles

Look at the #005 Butter Comb. See the wide teeth. That's what you start with and then change to the other end of the comb with the narrower teeth.

You may have to work on the mats one small section at a time, and it may take 1-2 hours per section depending on how totally matted she is. Give her (and you) long breaks in between working out the mats.

You will need to be as gentle as possible when doing this in order not to hurt Cozette and also in order to save as much of her coat as possible. It will be a painful process but it's better than ripping the mats out. 

IMHO, a professional groomer will just tell you to shave her down because they can't make any money if they take all day to demat a fluff.

Once ALL of the mats are out, give her a bath and put her in heavy, leave-in conditioner for a few days.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I am doing the same thing, poor Max is sleeping cuz he just said mommy enough. So when he wakes back to the drawing board...He had 3 huge ones...one ear and 2 in the behind...lol Just take your time they eventually come out but cutting a bit of the matt as well vertical the length of the hair helps as well use rounded scissors.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay -- I'm taking a deep breath and will go at it slowly. I definitely don't want her shaved down, and I'm willing to take it slowly. I can get the wide-toothed comb and work on and off to make it easier on both of us, so thank you for the encouragement! Is there any product that might make this easier to get through? On our horses we use Cowboy Magic for knots in the mane and tail-- is there anything similar for fluffs?


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Skittle has some matts on her tummy. She won't let me groom her there so it's very hard to get to them. When I try she gets angry because I have such a short second that it hurts her. I think since it's just on her belly I will have them shaved off down there. She's still a puppy and I'm going to be keeping her short anyway. I prefer the puppy look and also just don't have the time to put into what is needed for a long coat.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

socalyte said:


> Okay -- I'm taking a deep breath and will go at it slowly. I definitely don't want her shaved down, and I'm willing to take it slowly. I can get the wide-toothed comb and work on and off to make it easier on both of us, so thank you for the encouragement! Is there any product that might make this easier to get through? On our horses we use Cowboy Magic for knots in the mane and tail-- is there anything similar for fluffs?


I think some ladies here use Cowboy Magic. I use Liquid Silk from Pet silk (still have from the old good one) or Fur Butter. If you already have the Cowboy Magic I would try it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Okay -- I'm taking a deep breath and will go at it slowly. I definitely don't want her shaved down, and I'm willing to take it slowly. I can get the wide-toothed comb and work on and off to make it easier on both of us, so thank you for the encouragement! Is there any product that might make this easier to get through? On our horses we use Cowboy Magic for knots in the mane and tail-- is there anything similar for fluffs?


 i have used Cowboy Magic on matts and it works quite well. But you do have to bathe right after. Not good to leave in.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

If the matts are really big this will take time to get out. The way to get matts out without breaking a ton of hair. You can use a plastic end of a rat tail comb and slowly break the matt in small pieces without hurting the dog, Then take a wide comb and start using that. A slicker brush used in the right way can take the smaller matts out without breaking hair as well. Then you can use the Mane and Tail to break the rest of the matts up.I would not cut the matt. Try using the end of the rat tail first. Putting any clothes on a a Maltese with hair even the silk ones will cause really bad matting. Hope this helps


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

chiarasdad said:


> If the matts are really big this will take time to get out. The way to get matts out without breaking a ton of hair. You can use a plastic end of a rat tail comb and slowly break the matt in small pieces without hurting the dog, Then take a wide comb and start using that. A slicker brush used in the right way can take the smaller matts out without breaking hair as well. Then you can use the Mane and Tail to break the rest of the matts up.I would not cut the matt. Try using the end of the rat tail first. Putting any clothes on a a Maltese with hair even the silk ones will cause really bad matting. Hope this helps


Oh gosh, I'm so glad to know that even satin clothes will cause matts-- I would have ended up in the same situation thinking I was safe from matts with satin lining in the clothes. 

I'll just keep telling myself and Cozette that we will go slow and steady and get through them eventually. Thanks for all the help from everyone


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

chiarasdad said:


> If the matts are really big this will take time to get out. The way to get matts out without breaking a ton of hair. You can use a plastic end of a rat tail comb and slowly break the matt in small pieces without hurting the dog, Then take a wide comb and start using that. A slicker brush used in the right way can take the smaller matts out without breaking hair as well. Then you can use the Mane and Tail to break the rest of the matts up.I would not cut the matt. Try using the end of the rat tail first. Putting any clothes on a a Maltese with hair even the silk ones will cause really bad matting. Hope this helps


 There are kind of two roads you can go with your Malt. You can choose coat or clothes. It is truly a matter of choice. You just need to decide what is more important to you. A malt in full coat is a glorious thing. But keeping a puppy coat and adorable sweaters and outfits is just a whole lot of fun, and adorable too! In my experience, you just can't do both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> There are kind of two roads you can go with your Malt. You can choose coat or clothes. It is truly a matter of choice. You just need to decide what is more important to you. A malt in full coat is a glorious thing. But keeping a puppy coat and adorable sweaters and outfits is just a whole lot of fun, and adorable too! In my experience, you just can't do both.


I agree with Pam. Tyler has a great coat but I really couldn't deal with all the mats when I got him last fall/winter. As soon as the clothes came on -- even just for warmth -- I'd pay for it with all the mats. So mine is in a puppy cut -- maybe a little longish one but it saved my sanity and made him more comfortable.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> There are kind of two roads you can go with your Malt. You can choose coat or clothes. It is truly a matter of choice. You just need to decide what is more important to you. A malt in full coat is a glorious thing. But keeping a puppy coat and adorable sweaters and outfits is just a whole lot of fun, and adorable too! In my experience, you just can't do both.


 
I fully agree with Pam. Haley is in full coat(I need to update my pics and sig they are of her when she was a puppy) I tried to put clothes on her but it only caused matting. I will put her in a dress that was made by Lynn but only for special occasions and only a very short time.
Even her harness causes bad matting, so it effects walking her. 
I have used cowboy magic and for static(which causes matts) Ice on Ice.

Celena


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I use Pure Paws Ultra Silk Cream to get mats out and it works quite well. I slather the matt with the cream and then gently comb out the matt (with a CC buttercomb #5) working from the end first and working up towards the skin.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have the same exact problem , im going to shave dolce into a real short puppycut because i have no time to groom him the way he deserves to be groomed and he doesnt let my daughters brush him , and when i put clothes even for a little while he gets giants matts . another question is the mane & tail shampoo n conditioner from cowboy magic ?


----------

